# genetech genetropin



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Any one else using these


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

gtg


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Been on it myself past 8 weeks, defo good. Feel pumped & tight, still get most sides from it when I started it.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you guys experiencing any red welts from this product?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Im defo not, i do subcut and i.m in shoulders with insulin needle


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

didless said:


> Any one else using these
> View attachment 143038
> View attachment 143037


Ive got a few mates using them and happy with the results so far


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

used them twice... good gh...


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Very good stuff from my experience


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

This is good to hear. I'm running this on top of my Pfizer Genotropin :thumb:


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump anyone still using these ana are they pharma


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes used a box the first time i used GH were very good, currently using original hygetropin and if i had the choice id use Genetech.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Am on hygetropin blacktops have been for a while but now i think there inconsisent from box to box gonna try pharma just to see how i respond to side effects


----------

